# Need help with Living Room window placement



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You have a nice big room with only two windows. I love a lot of Windows.
Not to ruin the option of having wall space in case you want to put a big 
tv on the wall...I would put three or four Square Windows high up.
The bottom of the Windows would be about five to five and a half feet up, thus allowing for
a wall unit or wall tv underneath. The Windows don't have to operate, just
to let in natural light. 

The same thing in the study, I would put in two narrow-ish
Windows on the right wall,
one on each end. First design a wall unit bookcase that the two Windows
would be inside of. Again, letting in natural light as well as cross ventilation.


----------

